# Red Fish Throats



## James Herman (Aug 7, 2004)

Has anyone ever heard how or prepared this part of a Red?


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

*Yep*

I've cleaned them before. I don't like bones in my fish meat, so I wittle the meat away from the bones on larger reds. I don't mess with them on smaller reds. If you don't mind bones, just scale them and fry them up whole. There is quite a bit of meat on them.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

there's an easy way to filet them and only end up with a few pieces of cartildge in the meat. I may have to do a pictorial - I just need a fish throat to demonstrate.

I had about 6 dozen fish throats I fried up a few weeks ago at a party - they were a huge hit!


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> there's an easy way to filet them and only end up with a few pieces of cartildge in the meat. I may have to do a pictorial - I just need a fish throat to demonstrate.
> 
> I had about 6 dozen fish throats I fried up a few weeks ago at a party - they were a huge hit!


Yes pictures would help emensely(sp?)...................................later,Dave


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

If someone can bring me a whole fish (either redfish or snapper) and take photos while I do it, I'll be happy to give lessons.


----------



## James Herman (Aug 7, 2004)

I have seen what appeared to be a hunk of meat with a pec fin attached spiced up and grilled. By the time I made it to the grill, all gone. Is there other matter besides fluffy white Redfish meat on throats?


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

The bones are really big and easy to eat around . 
You will enjoy them very much.

R.R...


----------



## James Herman (Aug 7, 2004)

*thanks to all (no message)*

.


----------



## fishnfetish (Jun 25, 2004)

*Red Snapper Throats*

Red Snapper throats are much better than redfish throats. Redfish have a heavy lateral line of dark flesh that runs all the way to their throat. Throat meat is somewhat firm and a little stringy in larger fish. It is excellent pan fired then smothered with chopped onions, bell peppers, celery, etc. in a thick, spicy tomato sauce! Serve over rice.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Can you taste the fish?


----------



## jd10g (Jun 6, 2004)

we throat reds and snapper(better) the night we get back from fishin' for supper . . . take them right off the fish and wash'em . . . then throw some italian dressin' on 'em so the tony chasery's, salt/pepper, lil garlic, and some melted butter if you got any . . . put them on the grill and in about 10 minutes you got some appetizers! 

taste great . . .no fishie taste.


----------



## SSNJOHN (May 21, 2004)

*Throats*

Throw them in a pot with crab boil for ~ 20 minutes. Strain them out. Pick the meat, removing skin, bones, etc. Use liquid for fish stock in Gumbo. Dump picked meat back in gumbo.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Snapper throats

Wish there was a way to describe how to remove them but I think not. Ive cleaned bunches of snapper and throats. Once you get the hang of it its ok. Little tuff on the bigger snappers but there is a joint behind the gills that will break with a lil pressure and all will pull out. Scale them season and fry them with the fins on so someone can easily hold on to it. Its not only a great conversation topic but good eating.

Charlie


----------

